# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی رو مخمه:(

## Hadisi1996

:Yahoo (19): بچه ها سلام‌ممنون‌میشم اگه کمک‌کنید.من دچار وسواس فکری شدم.ازمون قبلی ک ۲۱مهر بود منتظر بودم ک پنج آبان بشه بترکونم:/الان چون سه شنبه اس حس میکنم ب این ازمونم نمیرسم.برگه باطله هام پر شده از برنامه ریزی :Yahoo (2): برنامه هایی ک ب هیچ کدوم نتونستم عمل کنم.وسواس دارم.
حالا بنظرتون دیر نشده برااین ازمون؟چجوری درسارو برسونم😭راستی کسی کانال تلگرامی داره ک برنامه های تیک یاالفامثبتو بزاره

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

> بچه ها سلام‌ممنون‌میشم اگه کمک‌کنید.من دچار وسواس فکری شدم.ازمون قبلی ک ۲۱مهر بود منتظر بودم ک پنج آبان بشه بترکونم:/الان چون سه شنبه اس حس میکنم ب این ازمونم نمیرسم.برگه باطله هام پر شده از برنامه ریزیبرنامه هایی ک ب هیچ کدوم نتونستم عمل کنم.وسواس دارم.
> حالا بنظرتون دیر نشده برااین ازمون؟چجوری درسارو برسونمراستی کسی کانال تلگرامی داره ک برنامه های تیک یاالفامثبتو بزاره


شما مشکلت برنامه نیست .باید دل بدی به کار.خود به خود مخت برنامه ریز میشه دیگه

----------


## Hadisi1996

داداش دل به کار میدم ولی خیلی اشفته ام

----------


## Hadisi1996

> شما مشکلت برنامه نیست .باید دل بدی به کار.خود به خود مخت برنامه ریز میشه دیگه


داداش مشکلم این نیس :Yahoo (2): خدا نصیب گرگ بیابون نکنه وسواس رو

----------


## amircarleto

بدترین  بیماری کنکور همین وسواس برنامه ریزیه من خودم یکی دو بار دیدم عقب میندازتم برنامه ریزی  ول کردم و سعی کردم اونجوری که راحت ترم و بازدهی بیشتر داره درس بخونم دقیقا برعکس گفته های پشتیبان.
 خواهر خودم انقدر سر برگه های برنامه ریزی وسواس داشت شاید 30 درصد وقتش سر برگه ها از دست میداد که خیلی زیاده کلا زیاد خودت اذیت نکن

----------


## alivesali

اقا میتونی شروع کن منم از چهارشنبه هفته اول برا 21 مهر شروع کردم 6125 شدم

----------


## alivesali

یه کاغذ بردار بودجه ازمون رو بنویس،شروع کن به برنامه ریزی بعد از همون لحظه بعد برنامه ریزی شروع کن به خوندن،بمونه برا فردا باز همون آش و همون کاسه،مشکلت اینه آینده رو نگا میکنی،به حال،به همین الان توجه کن برو برنامه ریزی کن شروع کن به خوندن

----------


## alivesali

حتی وقتایی ک میبینی نمیخونی هم هی به خودت تلقین نکن نمیتونم  برو کتابو بردار بخون، همین خوندنا کلی جلو میندازدت

----------


## Hadisi1996

> حتی وقتایی ک میبینی نمیخونی هم هی به خودت تلقین نکن نمیتونم  برو کتابو بردار بخون، همین خوندنا کلی جلو میندازدت


ممنون داداش

----------


## alivesali

الانم اینجا بمونی دردی دوا نمیشه ازت برو شروع کن به خوندن موفق باشیییی

----------


## Hadisi1996

> بدترین  بیماری کنکور همین وسواس برنامه ریزیه من خودم یکی دو بار دیدم عقب میندازتم برنامه ریزی  ول کردم و سعی کردم اونجوری که راحت ترم و بازدهی بیشتر داره درس بخونم دقیقا برعکس گفته های پشتیبان.
>  خواهر خودم انقدر سر برگه های برنامه ریزی وسواس داشت شاید 30 درصد وقتش سر برگه ها از دست میداد که خیلی زیاده کلا زیاد خودت اذیت نکن


خیلی بده.نود درصد وقتمو با برنامه ریزی میگذرونم اخرشم هیچی به هیچی

----------


## Hadisi1996

> الانم اینجا بمونی دردی دوا نمیشه ازت برو شروع کن به خوندن موفق باشیییی


ممنون خودتم‌موفق باشی.با ارزوی تراز بالای ۷۰۰۰

----------


## mohammad_h_m

اقا مشکل منم همینه دقیقا  . اساتید راهنمایی کنید لطفا . استارتر حرف دل زد

----------


## kaveh0091

https://t.me/khademin_kh_A

این کانال مشاوره و برنامه ریزیه رایگانه من خودم خیلی قبولشون دارم و می تونید از برنامه شون استفاده کنید یا الگو بگیرید . 

یه سر به سایت علیرضا افشار هم بزنید یه سری مطالب و ویس در مورد چگونگی برنامه ریزی و . . . داره که به دردتون می خوره .

----------


## golbargsima

ببین برنامه کم بریز حتی اگه به آزمون نرسی ولیکوچیک کوچیک بریز
وقتی یه برنامه سنگین میریزی ذهنت ناخودآگاه فکر میکنه نمیتونی انجامش بدی ... ولی اگه برنامه کوچیک و کم حجم باشه ذهنت اونو میپذیره
روزی دوتا اختصاصی بخون و یکی دوتا هم عمومی
به خودت سخت نگیر ... حساس نشو ... پیشرفت یکباره حاصل نمیشه،، یه ببر هم کم کم بزرگ میشه

----------


## mo3n

سلام 
خب اول از همه عین خیالت نباشه درس خوندن !  :Yahoo (22):  الان خیلیا میگن این چی میگه 
منظورم اینکه بخون و برو دیگه نزار فکری بیاد تو ذهنت که تو درسو یاد گرفتی یا نه ؟ که اینطوریم میاد تو ذهنتون : تعریف اون تعریف چی بود ؟ ، بعد دوباره تعریفو برای خودتون میگید و بعد بازم میاد سراغتون 
همون اول جلوشو بگیر و نزار بیاد تو ذهنت 

این روش خود منه 
وسواس درسی داشتم اونم شدید 
ولی الان خدا رو شکر کامل از بین رفته 
 :Yahoo (65):

----------


## t_t

ببین خیلی رک بگم من پارسال دقیقا عین تو بودم سر جلسه ازمون قسم می خوردم که ازمون بعد می ترکونم میومدم خونه 2 3 روز کلا تو فکر برنامه بودم 
بعدم که برنامه میریختم می گفتم باشه از فردا و این داستان ادامه داشت هم چنان 
بهونه دست خودت این راهو من رفتم تهش هیچییییییه و هیچ نتیجه ای نمی گیری 
تا زمانی که تلاش نکنی نمی تونی به چیزی که می خوای برسی 
تا وقتی در جا بزنی 
به جایی نمیرسی 
پیشنهاد می کنم ی برنامه بنویس بده دست مادر یا پدر یا کسی که بهت نزدیکه بگو چکت کنن و دیگه حق این که برنامه رو عوض کنی نداشته باشی 
با این قضیه جدی برخورد کن

----------


## ZAPATA

یه مطلبو گاهی بعضیا یادشون میره ..
...............
تمام امکانات و شرایط .. کتابا و آزمونا و جزوه ها و کلاسا و فیلما و مشاوره ها ........ هرچی که هست و نیست .... فقط واسه آماده شدن تو اون 4 ساعت آزمون کنکوری هستش که تو تیرماه 97 برگزار میشه ...... ! ::: فقط هر روز آماده تر شو ...... !
.................
اصل اول و آخر آماده شدن ... اینه که مطالعه داشته باشی ... یه کنکور آزمایشیت ****** میره، درسته که میتونه چندان حس خوبی نباشه، ولی گندتر از اون که خیلیا متوجه نیستن، اون روزی هستش که بی مطالعه و تست زدن میگذره :Yahoo (21):  .... ! ::: ببین  هم یه نفر بوده بیاد از این گله مند بشه که امروز درس نخوندم و امروز تست نزدم ...... !  :Yahoo (21): 
..............
خیلی گنده آدم اصلو ول کنه فرعو بچسبه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ponyo

منم همینم . تو این چن روزم میشه برسیم آ . تو ازمون قبلی ک نرسیدم بخونم و همش وسواس اینو داشتم ک تست ِ زیاد نمیتونم بزنم و مسلط نمیشم بعد دیدم اگه یدور میخوندم و تست اموزشی میزدم میتونسم  60 درصد درسای اختصاصیو بزنم  :Yahoo (21): 
برای این ازمون صرفا سعی کن مباحث و تموم کنی تا ازمونِ سوم دیگه این مشکلات و استرس نیاد سراغت ^------^

----------


## Hadisi1996

[QUOTE=Dahi;1237384]انقدر این برنامه ریزی رو سختش میکنید الان فکر میکنه چه پخیه!
خو کاری نداره بخدا یکم شل بگیرید درست میشه فقط یه بار سعی کنید همه چی رو آسون ببینید متوجه میشید چقدر دنیا میتونه قشنگ باشه برنامه ریزیم همینطور اصلا یه لذتی داره برنامه ریختن واسه خودت 
ببین حدیث جان اگه آزمون میری برنامه آزمون رو میزاری جلوت میبینی برای آزمونِ پیش رو چه بودجه بندی رو قراره بخونی تک تک اینارو میاری رو کاغذ آچار زیر هم مینویسی بعد جلوشون تعداد تستایی که برای هر مبحث داری رو مینویسی+زمانی که صرف خوندن هر مبحث میکنی! اگه قلم آزمون میدی هفته اول بیشتر اختصاصی بخون+قواعد عربی،گرامر زبان،زبان فارسی اگه حفظیات نباشه،زیست فراموش نشه!
هفته دوم رو بزار تست بیشتر اختصاصی ها و خوندن عمومی ها
مباحثی مثل آرایه،لغت زبان و ادبیات،قرابت اینا باید روتین هر روزت باشه یعنی بین دروس بخونشون مثلا داری فیزیک میخونی،خسته شدی یه پنج دقیقه لغت بخون،یا مثلا شیمی میخونی تموم کردی یه پنج تا قرابت یا آرایه بزن!
ریدینگ و کلوز و درک مطلب عربی رو هم یک روز درمیون در برنامه قرار بده سعی کن اینارو قبل از خواب کار کنی یعنی مثلا یه ربع شنبه ریدینگ و کلوز کار کردی یکشنبه درک مطلب عربی کار کن اینجوری!
امیدوارم که متوجه شده باشی! فقط سخت نگیر خیلی نمیخواد مثلا یه برنامه کلی بنویسی و حتما حتما فردا اینارو بخونی فقط کافیه بدونی تو این دوهفته فرجه آزمون چه چیزایی رو قراره بخونی با آرامش درساتو بخون موفق میشی!
شیمی و زیست هر روز تو برنامت باشه
ریاضی روزای زوج و فیزیک روزای فرد باز این برنامه پیشنهادیه شما هرجور فکرمیکنی بهتر نتیجه میگیری همونجور کار کن![/QUOTEممنونم بخاطر راهنمایی کاملت👌🏻🙏🏻

----------

